# Does FreeBSD 64-bit Support RAID 5 and RAID 10? What about Intel 64-bit CPUs?



## EGS (Jul 11, 2011)

Does FreeBSD 64-bit latest version support RAID 5 and RAID 10? Maybe even software both?
Any firewall options? And does latest version also support 64-bit Intel CPUs, even with hyperthreading technology?

Even though I really want to have Plesk, but since Plesk doesn't support latest version of FreeBSD anymore and is end of life, I think I may choose cPanel/WHM (which I hate ugh) and use FreeBSD 64-bit latest version on my new server. I'm nervous though..was going to use openSUSE. Great Linux 64-bit OS. For desktop at least. Their own users are saying no:
http://forums.opensuse.org/english/...se-11-4-64-bit-good-web-server-ebusiness.html

Don't understand why since openSUSE is based off of SUSE and SUSE is a Linux server OS.

CentOS developers and support is end of life. More and more bugs and vulnerabilities. No staff no funding. People think RHEL really supports it. If you want a real RHEL Linux distro, that's open source and free, use Fedora. I wonder if that's a good, stable, fast, and secure 64-bit Linux server OS?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2011)

EGS said:
			
		

> Does FreeBSD 64-bit latest version support RAID 5 and RAID 10?


gvinum(8), gmirror(8) and zfs(8). There's also support for various hardware RAID cards.
Handbook: Chapter 19 GEOM: Modular Disk Transformation Framework
Handbook: 20.2 The Z File System (ZFS)



> Any firewall options? And does latest version also support 64-bit Intel CPUs, even with hyperthreading technology?


Handbook: Chapter 30 Firewalls


----------



## vermaden (Jul 11, 2011)

EGS said:
			
		

> Does FreeBSD 64-bit latest version support RAID 5 and RAID 10? Maybe even software both?


I would add ZFS *raidz/mirror* to the already mentioned gmirror/gvinum options.



> Any firewall options?


Yes, 3:
-- PF
-- IPFW
-- IPfilter



> And does latest version also support 64-bit Intel CPUs


Yes, thats why its called 64bit version of FreeBSD ...



> even with hyperthreading technology?


Yup!



> CentOS developers and support is end of life. More and more bugs and vulnerabilities. No staff no funding. People think RHEL really supports it. If you want a real RHEL Linux distro, that's open source and free, use Fedora.



There is also _Scientific Linux _which creates a free rebuild of RHEL.


----------

